# PPI calculator



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys heres a link for calculating ppi

DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator

Now my question is that i have 720p 18.5 inch monitor.
My monitors ppi is about 85.
Now monitor with 1080p of 24 inch has ppi of about 92.
What i want to know is if 2 monitors irrespective of size or resolution have same ppi will they perform same? Means if i play a game using mine monitor at 720p
and 1080p 24 inch will it look almost same??
Thanks guys.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

no.. 1080p will be better. PPI shows the quality.. I will give you an Example.

You have an Glass and Bottle both half fill. How you calculate, bottle will be superior then Glass. (1080p will looks better in games because of Higher Resolution )


But As I said earlier PPI=Quality so in your question technically 18.5 inch monitor with resolution of 720P will show Text and Tiny Details better then 24 inch with 1080p resolution. But I don't think so Difference will be Visible

In Monitors, Above 70-75 all is good here you should always go for higher resolution then PPI.  If PPI was so concern then their would be no monitors beyond 24inch as beyond that, Resolution Remains same at best 1080p but Screen size increases so PPI decreases.

According To me


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 29, 2011)

What u mean to say is if we increase the size of monitor 1080p will always look same????
I dnt think so though..
And i dint understand ur example of glass and bottle..if u can just elaborate on it..
Thanks..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Means if i play a game using mine monitor at 720p
> and 1080p 24 inch will it look almost same??



gaming on 1080p resolution always pawns 720p resolution....in terms of quality


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> What u mean to say is if we increase the size of monitor 1080p will always look same????
> I dnt think so though..
> And i dint understand ur example of glass and bottle..if u can just elaborate on it..
> Thanks..



In short always go For Higher Resolution.. Of that Example. I meant to say that .

take Bottle as 1080P and Glass as 720P  Now Both are Half Full (have same PPI). But still Bottle (1080P) has More water(pixel) then Glass..Higher Resolution Is always Best for viewing anything.

Hope I explained it properly.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 29, 2011)

cool..i understood ..
i guess i misinterpreted ppi itself..
thanks anyway..


----------

